# minty hawthorne



## spoker (Feb 4, 2015)

bike looks nice,i know the guy and he is a bike guy so he knows what is nice etc,the www thing doesnt work on my net book computor but if ya wanna see 20 pics itson minneapolis cl listing number 4874400494


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/4874400494.html


----------



## spoker (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks for the help i hope some ppl can now enjoy,have a great nite!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 4, 2015)

Great shape! Can't say I've ever seen that model before. That price seem very fair for that particular bike.


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice bike.I think that is the top end price for a bike like that


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 4, 2015)

The kid that got that must have really loved it, and never took it outside to play.


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 5, 2015)

Very cool bike..


----------



## spoker (Feb 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Nice bike.I think that is the top end price for a bike like that




i think that depends what part of the country you live in,and mint orig bikes arnt as plentiful as they once where


----------



## jd56 (Feb 9, 2015)

As tanklights go....this model is very hard to find and in that condition. ...wow!
One of a kind tanklight assembly. 
Front fender looks too short on the front end though. 
Would love to see the tanklight view from the front.
Very nice near mint looking bike for sure.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

